# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Một lần đi ăn cháo ếch ở Geylang - du lịch singapore

## lehniemtin

*Tìm hiểu  trước từ Việt Nam nên buổi tối đầu tiên khi sang đến Singapore tôi đã  hỏi đường đến Geylang để lùng sục món cháo ếch gây xôn xao khắp bốn  phương của Singapore. Cũng vì biết trước đây là món ăn mầm đá nên chúng  tôi chẳng mấy ngạc nhiên khi hết đợi rồi chờ để đến lượt của mình. Vừa  ngồi nhìn vừa thèm…

*


Ai  đi ăn thì phải đi buổi tối, tầm 8h30 hay 9 giờ gì đấy vì lúc đó nó mới  mở cửa. Cháo ếch ăn ngon một phần cũng do phải chờ đợi quá lâu. Chờ ăn  cháo lâu còn hơn chờ ăn mầm đá của Trạng Quỳnh hồi xưa nữa đó. Vô đến  bàn, order xong, ra ngồi chờ. Mùi đồ ăn xung quanh bốc lên nghi ngút. 

Nồi  cháo trong quán to như cái thùng phi ở mình, cái môi múc cháo có lẽ  cũng đạt kỉ lục về độ lớn lại có cái cán dài như cái mái chèo thuyền. Cứ  10 phút chủ quán lại chạy vô chèo chèo chống chống quậy quậy mấy phát. 

2  người đi ăn thì nên gọi phần 3 con ếch, được tặng 2 con, nhưng chắc  tính tiền 5 con. Tùy mùa mà ếch khác nhau. Có mùa ếch mập ú, đùi to như  đùi gà, cắn ngập răng. 

Sau một hồi mắt mờ lung linh, bụng sủi  ùng ục, tay chân run cầm cập vì đói thì cháo được mang ra. Thơm lừng,  bốc hơi nghi ngút. Dù đói và thèm lắm nhưng chúng tôi vần cố dành ra vài  chục giây để ngắm qua cái món mầm đá này. 




Cháo  ếch là món ăn gồm có 2 cái nồi đất: 1 nồi cháo và 1 nồi ếch.  Nồi ếch  thì ếch được chế biến theo kiểu kho tộ với hành lá và ớt, không phải kho  nước mắm, có lẽ là một loại nước tương, xì dầu nào đó. Thịt ếch thơm  lừng, mằn mặn, ngòn ngọt, cắn ra trắng tinh bên trong. Nước kho cũng mằn  mặn, ngòn ngọt, cay cay, thơm thơm điếc cả mũi. Vị của nó hơi hơi na ná  giống cá lóc kho tiêu của mình vậy đó, tuy nhiên không mặn bằng. Nồi  cháo, tất nhiên là toàn cháo... trắng, thêm chút xíu nước mắm và tiêu  trên mặt. Cháo trắng nấu nhuyễn, nóng hổi trong nồi đất, múc miếng ếch  bỏ vô, nước ếch hoà vào cháo thành một màu hấp dẫn. Cắn miếng ếch, sì  sụp miếng cháo... Ôi chao... ngon tuyệt!



Để thưởng thức món ăn này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour singapore giá cực rẻ  - tour singapore gia cuc re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## lovetravel

hấp dẫn wa!

----------


## ad1

Món này là đặc sản ẩm thực của Sing, ai đi Sing nhớ phải ăn 1 lần

----------


## dung89

Nhìn siêu ngon !!!

----------

